# Down by the lake...



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Today is holiday in Croatia. so i went for a walk with my dog and my camera...





































Too much noise on the last one, I was too tired and forgot to adjust it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

First one looks good. :thumb:

Fish


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the last one personally, apart from the noise (which you mentioned) I think it works well.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Like it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Second one for me great pics


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pictures mate. 3rd is my favorite i think lol i like sunsets


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's another one:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really really nice pics mate. How do you get such vivid colours. What equipment setting are you using?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Really like the third and fourth in the set the most, good work...:thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Really really nice pics mate. How do you get such vivid colours. What equipment setting are you using?


Glad you like it :wave: Those pictures are taken with an old Sony Alpha 100, with Sony 3,5-6,3/18-200 lens.
About the colors - the first 4 are taken during the "golden hour" and they are tweaked a bit in Photoshop. I like to adjust levels first, then copy the entire layer, apply a Hi-pass filter on a copy, and blend the copy and the original via Sofl Light (this is what I did on a last picture).


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks I like the last one a lot! I'll give thoes PP tips a go cheers!


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to the same location today, but I decided to give a different "feeling" to the shots in PP:


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Great shots, second from last for me..........u may want to get a rocket blower on the front of the lens or your sensor........few dust bunnys kicking around in there


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

You're right, the sensor needs cleaning ASAP.


----------

